# Sugerencias para transistor sin características



## jvds7789 (Sep 2, 2016)

buenas
estoy tratando de evadir la economia del tirar 
tengo un cuadcomptero jugete que me niego a tirar, se le tranco el motor porque le entro suciedad y quemo el transistor o regulador de voltaque que alimenta uno de los motores, creo que es un transistor por las siguentes razones,

una pata (supongo que colector) esta directo al negativo de la bateria de 4 volts, la otra pata (supungo que es el emisor) va al motor y la tercera pata, supongo que base, va al integrado y a base con una resistencia de 10k

estos son los voltajes que da en el transistor cuando el motor gira a maxima y minima velocidad

maxima velocidad al motor
E=4v B=2.5V C=4v
Minima velocidad al motor
E4v   B=4v   C=2.5v

tiene leds tambien y el transistor que alimenta los leds daba los mismos voltajes que la de los motores, asique se la robe a los leds y la puse en lugar del transistor del motor, para asegurar cambie los motores tambien de lugar, puse otro motor buena no reparada de otra ala, en el lugar del motor que se tranco y quemo el transistor, y el motor reparado en lugar del otro

al probar funciono los 4 motores nuevamente por un tiempo  y se quemo el transistor de los leds (con el motor que no tenia fallas anteriormente) era de esperarse porque los leds no consumen nada vs los motores :lol, pero eso me dio esperanzas de repararla definitivamente o morir en el intento

me gustaria una sugerencia sobre que tipo de transistor comprarle, o si es regulador que tipo, supongo que es un transistor por lo que explique mas arriba pero solo es mi tehoria ^_^ 
agradeceria la ayuda

dice (RO) por los transistores del motor y (Yi) por el transistor de los leds

edit, perdon pero no se en que subseccion postear esto, asique puse en fuentes que me parecia lo mas sercano


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 2, 2016)

No se entiende muy bien la consulta. Si puedes trata de subir imágenes de lo que quieres reparar y de los "transistores" que necesitas cambiar.

Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 2, 2016)

Los transistores R0 son MOSFETs canal N, de codigo CJ3400. Los puedes sustituir perfectamente por los AO3400 que son mucho mas baratos (A09T), los Y1 son NPN tipo SS8050, ojo!! No son los S8050, son los que tienen doble SS que admiten doble corriente que los otros. Estos ya son baratos de por si y faciles de encontrar asi que no hace falta equivalente.


----------



## jvds7789 (Sep 2, 2016)

flecha izq es donde estaba el transistor de leds
flecha derecha es donde estaba el transistor del motor y donde puse la de los leds y folvio a funcionar un tiempo antes de quemarse nuevamente, hay tres transistores mas que dicen RO por ellos nada mas que eso dice, no tiene caracteristicas, la de los leds decia Y1



gracias palurdo, la de y1 no hace falta que los leds no me importan, que vuele nomas es lo que importa 
si cambio los MOSFETs, cambio los 4 si uno va ser de valor diferente o no hace falta?


----------



## palurdo (Sep 2, 2016)

Aunque sean los mismos, siempre que hay grupos de transistores cambialos todos. Si no lo haces puedes tener problemas al poco tiempo (puede que los transistores viejos incluso dañen a los nuevos. En el equilibrio esta la virtud). Sobre el transistor de leds, seguramente con un 2222A (codigo 1P) que lo consigues en cualquier aparato de desguace, sea suficiente.


----------



## seaarg (Sep 5, 2016)

Con una lupa y paciencia podes revisar una motherboard de pc o alguna placa de video no muy vieja que este rota en busca de mosfets con ese encapsulado. 

Para saber que cosa es que, aca tenes un link http://www.s-manuals.com/smd y sino busca en este foro "libro de codigos smd"

Por ultimo, asumo que este bicho tiene una bateria de litio de 1 celda, por lo que bajate el datasheet de los mosfets que encuentes y fijate el valor "gate thresold voltage", mientras mas bajo mejor. Luego te vas en el mismo datasheet a los graficos de curva y buscas uno que relacione el voltaje de gate con la corriente de drain. Verifica que para unos 3 volts en gate pueda dar al menos 1 amper o mas en drain.

Por ultimo, si llegas a conseguir varios mosfets asi de reciclaje, quedate con el que tenga menor valor de RDS On y menor Turn On y Turn Off time.

Con este choclo de arriba quise darte una minima orientacion para tratar de rescatar algo, si queres ponerte en exigente busca el codigo smd de los mosfets actuales de la placa y busca algo parecido en las caracteristicas que te mencione arriba.

Aclaro: cuando pusiste el transistor npn de los leds, duro un poco y se quemo porque no tiene, como los mosfets, un diodo de proteccion interno y entonces el motorcito lo quemo (no necesariamente por consumo sino por picos de tension que el motor "tira de vuelta")

Por ultimo, creo que tenes al reves tu descripcion de colector y emisor. En un transistor NPN lo mas comun es que el emisor sea el que va a masa. La resistencia de gate ("base") no creo que sea 10K, fijate bien quiza sea 1K


----------



## jvds7789 (Sep 7, 2016)

gracias seaarg, 

tienes razón tengo al revés mi descripcion del colector y emisor ^_^,

gracias por las recomendaciones a ambos, no pude conseguir los mosfet recomendado por palurdo en casas de electronica, solo tienen las de alto ampere, voy a ver el tema del manual y placas de computadora, en el vecino hay muchas que estan para tirarse =P


----------



## jvds7789 (Sep 9, 2016)

que tal el WO4 que la tengo en una placa madre?
parece ser esta s-manuals.com/pdf/datasheet/p/m/pmbs3904_philips.pdf
la (RO) parece ser esta segun el manual s-manuals.com/pdf/datasheet/k/t/ktc3879_galaxy.pdf
parece que el wo4 soporta mas voltave y amperage que el del (RO) funcionaria?


----------



## seaarg (Sep 10, 2016)

Si le estas acertando a los codigos si, iria bien pero me da sospecha que usen transistor para manejar un motor en vez de mosfet, maxime si no tiene un diodo entre "colector" y "emisor" (el cual un mosfet normalmente lo incluye adentro)

Para sacarte la duda, agarra el tester, ponelo para medir diodos y pone el negativo en el emisor y el positivo en base. Si hay un diodo ahi puede ser un transistor NPN

Luego pone el positivo en "emisor" y el negativo en "colector". Si marca un diodo ahi, podrias estar viendo el diodo de proteccion interno de un mosfet.

Todo esto, obviamente fuera de la placa sino no sirve.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 10, 2016)

El problema de los marcados SMD es que muchos dispositivos comparten el mismo codigo. El RO que has puesto tu es un transistor de radiofrecuencia de baja potencia, no concuerda mucho con transistores usados como drivers de motor. Los R0 de mosfets que te he comentado si que cuadran. De una placa base puedes sacar los K72, 702, S72 etc. Son mosfets que aunque de baja potencia, puedes poner muchos en paralelo para hacer un mosfet de mas potencia. Los *04 (m04, t04, k04, w04....) Son los típicos 3904, es decir los 2N3904 pero formato smd. Ese transistor es de baja potencia y quizá te valdria justo para los leds y ya esta (el Y1, SS8050 es como 7 transistores 3904 juntos, y el AO3400, como unos 25 juntos, o unos 10 del tipo 2N7002 (k72, S72, 702...). De hecho, para poner W04, mejor poner los W1P que son 2N2222, que soportan 3 veces la corriente del 3904.


----------



## Luis Paul (May 1, 2022)

palurdo dijo:


> Los transistores R0 son MOSFETs canal N, de codigo CJ3400. Los puedes sustituir perfectamente por los AO3400 que son mucho mas baratos (A09T), los Y1 son NPN tipo SS8050, ojo!! No son los S8050, son los que tienen doble SS que admiten doble corriente que los otros. Estos ya son baratos de por si y faciles de encontrar asi que no hace falta equivalente.


*Hermano,* *¿*y si quiero reemplazar un SS8050*, *por cu*á*l otro pued*o* cambiarlo*?*


----------



## flaco-urbano (May 1, 2022)

Ver aquí: Búsqueda de reemplazo de transistor bipolar (selección por los parámetros)


----------

